# Post the latest Limited Edition Grand Seiko here!



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

Grand Seiko seems to be releasing LE after LE, and I for one am baffled by the amount of LE's in recent months. There has been 3 LE's of the SBGJ Hi beat GMT in the last 3 months alone! An international Peacock LE, an Asian market Kasuri LE and a boutique edition Blue Iwate.

Help us notify the community of any obscure releases, such as Wako, Kyoto special, Osaka, Taiwan, International, and what have you. Most of the mainstream blogs like Hodinkee and ABTW aren't catching up on even 20% of the releases it seems. I'll start the ball rolling on the SBGJ231, Boutique Special Edition that ahonobaka has already made a thread on (credits to ahonobaka for this):








I hope this becomes an interactive thread, helping put more eyes on GS; that they aren't the unimaginative brand that some people think they are!

EDIT: Also post pictures of the limited editions that you currently own, and a short description! E.G Wako special, LE of 150.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Great idea, but I fear this thread may have been long forgotten by the time the next LE hits the market. LE's are plentiful, but aren't released with much regularity.


----------



## margheriti (Oct 3, 2017)

Y08140 said:


> Grand Seiko seems to be releasing LE after LE, and I for one am baffled by the amount of LE's in recent months. There has been 3 LE's of the SBGJ Hi beat GMT in the last 3 months alone! An international Peacock LE, an Asian market Kasuri LE and a boutique edition Blue Iwate.
> 
> Help us notify the community of any obscure releases, such as Wako, Kyoto special, Osaka, Taiwan, International, and what have you. Most of the mainstream blogs like Hodinkee and ABTW aren't catching up on even 20% of the releases it seems. I'll start the ball rolling on the SBGJ231, Boutique Special Edition that ahonobaka has already made a thread on (credits to ahonobaka for this):
> View attachment 12759377
> ...


Just when I thought the Red Iwate was beautiful. Those two are just amazing.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I really really really want more information on this one as soon as more is revealed. Assuming it is real.

I'm afraid I may not be able to justify grabbing one in time this year, but darn it looks like exactly something I've been waiting for. Shame to see that obstructive full rotor though... One GS with that type rotor is enough for me, especially in obstruction of a Hi-Beat escapement.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> I really really really want more information on this one as soon as more is revealed. Assuming it is real.
> 
> I'm afraid I may not be able to justify grabbing one in time this year, but darn it looks like exactly something I've been waiting for. Shame to see that obstructive full rotor though... One GS with that type rotor is enough for me, especially in obstruction of a Hi-Beat escapement.
> 
> View attachment 12800137


Wow that looks pretty sweet. When is this model expected to come out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

Does GS limited Ed. even hold value? I know the SBGW253 kinda sorta does.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

treiz1337 said:


> Does GS limited Ed. even hold value? I know the SBGW253 kinda sorta does.


Depends on the model.


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

Slightly late to the party


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Is there a clear difference between "Limited Edition" and "Boutique Special Edition"?


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

I think they are the same, boutique special edition just a way of saying it’s only available in certain GS boutiques and less likely to be found on an online dealer or a non-boutique AD even. They are also usually numbered, hence limited editions.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

?? ???????AJHH??????? SBGA371 ???? ? ????????????

No love for the SBGA371 then I take it? Personally I love quirky stuff like this...Salmon sunburst at that!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Great looking watch. I'd have no problem rocking that salmon colored dial. I also very much like the new numbers font with the red 9.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Seems the type of LE one might get a good deal on 2nd hand from a Japanese retailer a year or two down the line. Love the additional strap as well with that color combo, would def. consider one at the right price, for the "resting watch next to sushi" shots alone  Yes, I can picture the Tsukiji photo op now...


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I love it! Looks like these numbers might be becoming a slightly more regular thing, they're on a couple of the 2018 Basel sports GS models too...


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I have no problem with pink but I'd prefer an Iwate design on a self winding model.

Cool blog, thank you!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Domo said:


> I love it! Looks like these numbers might be becoming a slightly more regular thing, they're on a couple of the 2018 Basel sports GS models too...


Anything coming like an SBGR305 but 38-39mm and under 13mm, say like 12 or 12.5mm thick? Sold if the release that. Or at least an SBGA283 without the power reserve ruining the symmetry.

I really want back in the GS world but they are always one metric away from making me throwing my money at them.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Anything coming like an SBGR305 but 38-39mm and under 13mm, say like 12 or 12.5mm thick? Sold if the release that. Or at least an SBGA283 without the power reserve ruining the symmetry.
> 
> I really want back in the GS world but they are always one metric away from making me throwing my money at them.


Sure is! SBGH265, 39.5mm hi-beat VFA, L.E. 15 pieces, pt950, 30K+ :-!:-!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Domo said:


> Sure is! SBGH265, 39.5mm hi-beat VFA, L.E. 15 pieces, pt950, 30K+ :-!:-!


So they got the hi-beat under 13mm thick finally? Crap too bad it's platinum and way out of my price range!

I saw some automatics around 12mm thick in the Japan GS website but they are ruined by these really nasty looking crown guards. Oh well, hopefully they show something at Basel 2018 that I must have.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Pictures of the SBGA371


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

That pink one looks a bit out there for me. I wouldn't be able to wear it, personally.

Who knows the significance of the sort of orange 9? Feels like there's just too much going on with this one. It is a standout for sure.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

dayandnight said:


> Wow that looks pretty sweet. When is this model expected to come out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The owner of the local GS store said he would get it around April if I remember correctly. He also said the rotor (or movement?) is made of titanium and heat blued. He thought it would be as collectible as the 253, if not more, but he's trying to sell so who knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

That salmon dial gs really... is an acquired taste to say the least!


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

The stainless steel and titanium models are fine, but their pm watches are imo, honestly bad value. Like I can’t understand how they dominate 3-6k bracket and totally lose it at at the 25k range. They should add more movement finishing at that price bracket, to give Lange, vacheron and Patek a fair fight. 30k for that plat hi beat.... tough sell imo.


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems like that salmon dial GS is too much like the Rolex OP for my taste...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm chuckling a bit every time I see someone say "salmon".. That's just pink guys. And nothing wrong with that. For what it's worth, Japanese men tend to wear ピンク much more regularly than what's seen in the West, especially in the US. And it pretty much means nothing.


----------



## quantamara (Jun 19, 2011)

treiz1337 said:


> Does GS limited Ed. even hold value? I know the SBGW253 kinda sorta does.


exactly the thought that crossed my mind...
would my Wako LE ever hold the kind of value i seem to have for it..ofcourse with GS now becoming more visible (with its new logo position and branding), it make take time for the watch community to form their position about which camp they owe their allegiance to (old GS LE or the new GS LE)..
posting a quick stock pic off my phone


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

hmm.. back and forth on the salmon/pink. I would need to see in person for sure to decide.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

bluedialer said:


> I'm chuckling a bit every time I see someone say "salmon".. That's just pink guys. And nothing wrong with that. For what it's worth, Japanese men tend to wear ピンク much more regularly than what's seen in the West, especially in the US. And it pretty much means nothing.


This is a weird thing in the US about pink. In Europe, pink is a staple for shirts and ties, but in the US not so much. I think this watch is great, personally, although it's obviously not super formal.

Salmon has a lot more orange in it by the way. Also a nice color.


----------



## tunadubby (Sep 11, 2014)

The Kasuri (SBGJ225) LE250


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> I'm chuckling a bit every time I see someone say "salmon".. That's just pink guys. And nothing wrong with that. For what it's worth, Japanese men tend to wear ピンク much more regularly than what's seen in the West, especially in the US. And it pretty much means nothing.


Potatoe, potahtoe! I think there's an orange tinge under certain angles, especially brought out by the "9" (hence the "salmon"), but I certainly don't mind calling it "pink" or have any misgivings doing so. I think men in the US got over the discomfort wearing the color in the early-mid 2000's, but unfortunately looks very early-mid 2000's when you see it out in the streets these days which is probably why most don't wear it now. Also, honestly just wanted to make a Tsukiji watch pose joke, which makes more sense with salmon....lol


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

That pink dial would go well with my pink T shirt I can wear to work with. Pretty sweet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Pre-Basel BOOMTIME/Year of the 9F:

https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgv238/
https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgt241/

REALLY excited for the LE GMT now, can't wait to see if it'll have the display case back like the 238 here, or the lion medallion...Either way, +/- 5 seconds a year has me foaming at the mouth...

And now in english:
https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgt241/
https://www.grand-seiko.com/sbgv238/


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

ahonobaka said:


> Potatoe, potahtoe! I think there's an orange tinge under certain angles, especially brought out by the "9" (hence the "salmon"), but I certainly don't mind calling it "pink" or have any misgivings doing so. I think men in the US got over the discomfort wearing the color in the early-mid 2000's, but unfortunately looks very early-mid 2000's when you see it out in the streets these days which is probably why most don't wear it now. Also, honestly just wanted to make a Tsukiji watch pose joke, which makes more sense with salmon....lol


Okay, it is a bit more salmon in the power reserve 



ahonobaka said:


> Pre-Basel BOOMTIME/Year of the 9F:
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgv238/
> https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgt241/
> ...


Very cool texturing they did with the signaturing on the dial. It seems like this Basel is going to be one of those home run years for GS. Got to dig deep in these pockets here... Uh oh, found a hole...


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

Seems there is a non two tone version of the same, le to 1500 pieces..


----------



## Y08140 (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh on hindsight it’s totally different, different case dimension, additional of day feature, different bracelet. Same dial is all


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

And there I was, waiting for the 9F GMTs to be released... That SBGT241 looks very nice!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Really curious what texture the LE 9F GMT will have on the dial; Iwate ala Hi-Beat? Or something new....Basel seems so close yet so far away!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Pictures of the casebacks.
These GS releases are in commemoration of GS Quartz 25th anniversary. Note the recurring GS9F pattern on the dial. Also note the hidden 25 in commemoration of the 25th anniversary at the 25th minute marker on the dial. Pretty neat he?


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Is the SBGT241 bracelet new? It looks lovely.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, it is refered to as a beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

SBGW235 also uses BoR, not sure if it's the same make and size but it'd make sense (and also at work so can't verify visually lol)
https://www.grand-seiko.jp/collections/SBGW235/


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Just released:


----------



## dcoffe01 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had to look this one up. It is SBGV247 with the quartz 9F82 movement. Size is 40mm with thickness of 11.8mm and lug to lug of 47.1mm. It looks like a very wearable watch.

Dan


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Couldn't believe the GS boutique in Beverly Hills already had this available to handle at the Watchtime event last night! Thanks Grand Seiko.....but now it's gonna be REALLY hard to shake it out of my head. Truly a stunning watch.


----------



## watcheswill (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow, what is that ? Model # ??amazing


----------



## orbitalheel (Jan 26, 2018)

Crabtree said:


> Couldn't believe the GS boutique in Beverly Hills already had this available to handle at the Watchtime event last night! Thanks Grand Seiko.....but now it's gonna be REALLY hard to shake it out of my head. Truly a stunning watch.
> View attachment 13205957
> 
> View attachment 13205959
> ...


Wow that dial is crazy!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

tunadubby said:


> The Kasuri (SBGJ225) LE250


I love this! I was fortunate to be able to pick one up. The hardest part was choosing between this or the Peacock at the AD.


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone know the reference number of the Grand Seiko with the light blue dial?


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Y08140 said:


> Grand Seiko seems to be releasing LE after LE, and I for one am baffled by the amount of LE's in recent months. There has been 3 LE's of the SBGJ Hi beat GMT in the last 3 months alone! An international Peacock LE, an Asian market Kasuri LE and a boutique edition Blue Iwate.
> 
> Help us notify the community of any obscure releases, such as Wako, Kyoto special, Osaka, Taiwan, International, and what have you. Most of the mainstream blogs like Hodinkee and ABTW aren't catching up on even 20% of the releases it seems. I'll start the ball rolling on the SBGJ231, Boutique Special Edition that ahonobaka has already made a thread on (credits to ahonobaka for this):
> View attachment 12759377
> ...


This watch is awesome. Just look at the dark blue dial.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Nihonbashi Mitsukoshi L.E. of 30 pieces, SBGA389, 680,000JPY


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Domo said:


> Nihonbashi Mitsukoshi L.E. of 30 pieces, SBGA389, 680,000JPY
> 
> View attachment 13497803


Drool, drool, drool. Can't find the specs anywhere online. If you know them, can you post them? I guess they are all sold already....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

warsh said:


> Drool, drool, drool. Can't find the specs anywhere online. If you know them, can you post them? I guess they are all sold already....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Spring drive, 9R65, titanium, the dial is supposed to be the Nihonbashi river. The model is comparable to the snowflake as far as size and other features are concerned.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Domo said:


> Spring drive, 9R65, titanium, the dial is supposed to be the Nihonbashi river. The model is comparable to the snowflake as far as size and other features are concerned.


Thank you for the info. The Snowflake is hard to beat, but that one is lovely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

warsh said:


> Thank you for the info. The Snowflake is hard to beat, but that one is lovely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks really nice. The good thing about the Mitsukoshi L.E.s is that font they use for the arabic numerals, which goes nicely with the gothic font for "GS" and "Grand Seiko". Other shop L.E.s which use arabic numerals like the Wako models use a heavily stylised script font which doesn't really match well, like the SBGH241 or SBGA393.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Domo said:


> Spring drive, 9R65, titanium, the dial is supposed to be the Nihonbashi river. The model is comparable to the snowflake as far as size and other features are concerned.


Very nice, thanks for the added info.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

warsh said:


> Drool, drool, drool. Can't find the specs anywhere online. If you know them, can you post them? I guess they are all sold already....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That dial looks really nice I hope the texture will be on future GS High-beat models as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm a sucker for cool blue wave dials. This one looks a little too dark, but I like the contrasting power reserve. Definitely gonna stalk around Nihombashi on the next visit! No purchasing planned though. &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

2019!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

For the Ladies.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

That last one... I literally thought you had photoshopped 7 watches together as a joke.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

T1meout said:


> 2019!


Looks fantastic.


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

T1meout said:


> 2019!


The SBGX333 looks fantastic, especially the bracelet. I just wish it was mechanical instead of quartz. I'm also on the fence about the mother of pearl dial.


----------

